# SONY XR-7600 Pull Out!



## Nology (Apr 14, 2008)

I was digging through the junkyard and found a nice looking 85 Mercedes 500 SEL. Had an old school K40 radar and I spotted a Sony CD changer in the trunk. Inside was this deck. I'm pretty sure this deck was ultra high end for its time. It has no internal amp, 2 sets of pre-outs, 1 set of RCA inputs and a separate sub input. It started to rain so I didn't get a chance to get the changer out but I plan on it this weekend. Anyone know anything about these decks? What did they go for back when they were new? Also how can I get the pullout handle to stay down. There's spring loaded arms on the side that keep pushing it up.


----------



## Yankeesound (Jul 11, 2009)

congrats i guess, i mean its a cassette player, lol.

but if you are happy congrats


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

I owned a XR-7500(dead head) with a CD changer back around 1990. This was a high-end head unit. I bought mine from Crutchfield. Seems it was around $400 new(that is from memory so don't quote me.) After mine was involved in an accident it had the same problem with the handle. I think I ended up mounting it fixed and removed the handle. I honestly don't remember what ever happened to that head unit. I will try to look through my owners manual drawer. Sometimes I have a bad habit of not throwing anything away. LOL!

Here is a pic when it was installed in my Supra:


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

I really like how those older units looked in the dash....they didn't stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

The owners manual is online for the XR7600

Sony eSupport - XR7600 - Select Your Model


----------

